# Whiskey cupboard



## Ausrob (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Here's some pics of a cabinet I have just finished designed for keeping things like single malt or Kentucky sippin' whiskey in.
The cabinet itself is made from Southern Mahogany, an Australian native timber, with book-matched Silky Oak (Lacewood) panels in the doors. The stand is made from Australian Red Ironbark.
The finish is Scandinavian oil and wax.
The unit is approx 1.6m tall. The cabinet itself is 600mm long x 400mm high x 200mm deep.
All joints and the dados for the door panels were done using a Festool Domino.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Rob

A very finely crafted cabinet. I do notice you have a bottle of Johnnie Walker red,,,,,, with a cabinet this fine you should be sporting a bottle of Johnnie walker blue,,,, at least gold.  

A fine looking cabinet and a great taste in Scotch.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Rob.

I am not a drinking man, but I can sure spot a nice project when I see one.

Fantastic work!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice work, Rob. I think you earned a double shot of that "Red".


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Beautiful work Rob. Harry needs one of these to hold his medicine in.LOL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Really nice work Rob but only photo-shoots showing HOW members do things will teach the rest of us. In spite of one of my today's posts coincidently showing a bottle of red label, which is not my usual medicine, I tend to bulk buy Mr. Grants cough medicine so unfortunately your beautiful cabinet would not be big enough.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful. Not sure why but the design looks somehow familiar.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Ausrob (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,
Thanks for the kind comments.

Jerry, the cabinet/stand are based on Krenov's work.

Harry, I have pics of all stages of construction, so I will create a new thread in this forum to describe my construction details. (If this is the right place?)

Regards,

Rob


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Harry, I have pics of all stages of construction, so I will create a new thread in this forum to describe my construction details. (If this is the right place?)"

This sure is the right place Rob. Probably best to start a new thread under general woodworking.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Beautiful! Striking wood and finishing job as well. 

Corey


----------

